# Is a Refurbished Bosch MRF23EVS a Good Router to Buy?



## MattyD (May 15, 2010)

I see refurbished examples of this router for sale for under $140. Is there any problem with these routers that cause, what seems like a lot, of them to end up being refurbished or is this just normal business for companies like Bosch? It's a 2.3 hp variable speed. Might it also be a good entry level table router? Some users seem to like the ability to adjust the router from above the table with what looks like a long Allen wrench


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

if it's from CPO it's a sure bet...


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

I agree with Stick, CPO is a great company. They are my go-to place to buy tools. :smile:


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

The refurbished tools get tested before they go out the door. I doubt the new ones from anybody do. I don’t know if I’ve heard a bad word spoken about CPO and their name comes up often on this forum. Well actually there have been a few bad words spoken by us Canadians. They don’t ship to Canada.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

You guys didn't really finish answering Matt's question. He wants some specific info on the *MRF23EVS*.
From the cheap seats here, Matt, Bosch makes great stuff, and they stand behind their products. 

Who did the refurbishing? It'd be interesting to know what the warranty is and who covers it(?).
Lots of reasons for a product to be recalled and refurbished; for example, it may have been due to a manufacturer's recall that involved a lot of specific production, and was returned from all over the US.


----------



## MattyD (May 15, 2010)

DaninVan said:


> You guys didn't really finish answering Matt's question. He wants some specific info on the *MRF23EVS*.
> From the cheap seats here, Matt, Bosch makes great stuff, and they stand behind their products.
> 
> Who did the refurbishing? It'd be interesting to know what the warranty is and who covers it(?).
> Lots of reasons for a product to be recalled and refurbished; for example, it may have been due to a manufacturer's recall that involved a lot of specific production, and was returned from all over the US.



If I buy the router, it will be from CPO via eBay.I just noticed too, That they have the 1617 EVS available for $10 more. From what I've seen that is a pretty well-liked router , maybe more so than the MRF23EVS. Of course, it's been in the marketplace quite a long time. That said, I've had pretty good luck with Bosch tools. I have a Bosch saber saw, Bulldog hammer drill and one of their handheld power planers. Can't think of a bad word to say about any of those tools.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

do yourself a favor and get it directly from CPO....
no muss no fuss CS/TS that isn't any further away than the phone and your mail box if need be.... and shipping is free...
I have both, the 17 is more versatile and is more suited to a table.. 
the 23 is the cat's meow for jigs like the Leigh D4R...

get the EVSPK.. you won't regret it....

https://www.cpooutlets.com/recondit...ers,default,sc.html?prefn1=brand&prefv1=Bosch


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

What Stick said ----- CPO direct!!


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

@MattyD, The Bosch MRF23 is a superb fixed base router, excellent for table use. IMHO you will not go wrong if your purpose is table mounted routering. The in table height adjustments works very well but beware of exceeding the limits for the fine adjustment within the three course adjustment ranges. Changing the course adjustment involves moving the motor within the fixed base housing which cannot be done in the table. In my experience CPO are great people with whom to do business. The price seems very good.

In sum go for it!


----------



## MattyD (May 15, 2010)

Just a point of clarification, CPO have their own account on eBay. So when you buy from them on that platform, eBay is just facilitating the transaction. The tool will come directly from CPO. I've also purchased a Skil Mag 77 circular saw and a Milwaukee Magnum 4-1//2" grinder from them via their eBay operation. Nothing but good feelings about those transactions.


----------



## Terry Q (Mar 2, 2017)

The major difference between the two Bosch routers is that the 23 has the on/off switch built into the grip. They do this by having a electronic contact between the base(s) and the motor. Perhaps the contacts prove problematic or something and make it impossible to use the motor in a lift?

For hand held use the 23 is nicer to use because of the on/off switch. It also has a LED light to make it easier to see. Neither a benefit for under the table use.


In woodworking there is always more then one way to accomplish something.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

Terry Q said:


> The major difference between the two Bosch routers is that the 23 has the on/off switch built into the grip. They do this by having a electronic contact between the base(s) and the motor. Perhaps the contacts prove problematic or something and make it impossible to use the motor in a lift?
> 
> For hand held use the 23 is nicer to use because of the on/off switch. It also has a LED light to make it easier to see. Neither a benefit for under the table use.
> 
> ...


I cannot compare the user experience between the Bosch 1617 and the MRF23. Im own two Bosch MRC23 in addition to a Makita 3612 and a Triton TRA001. The fixed base (MRF) in a table is my go to router for table use. I do see how there might eventually be a problem with the electrical contacts between the bae and the motor. I seem to be a problem magnet nut so far no prpblems with the contacts described as a possibility by @Terry Q.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

OK, who specifically is CPO? Intrigued by the good word about this company. Wife has pondered buying a scroll saw. TIA.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Knothead47 said:


> OK, who specifically is CPO? Intrigued by the good word about this company. Wife has pondered buying a scroll saw. TIA.


https://www.cpooutlets.com/tools-and-equipment/tools-and-equipment,default,sc.html


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Stick comes through again! Thanks. Will check it out. SWMBO is still pondering the scroll saw. Our local Woodcraft store is hosting Turn for Troops on Nov. 10th plus a scroll saw demo that afternoon. Will do both.


----------



## dekfin6 (Dec 8, 2018)

Nice post


----------

